# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Dismissioni Beni Strumentali

## francy

LA SOCIETA' ALFA S.N.C.,  HA DISMESSO AL 31/12/06 L'AUTOVETTURA. CONSEGUENTEMENTE ESSENDO IN CONTABILITA' ORDINARIA HO REGISTRATO LA SEGEUNTE SCRITTURA: FONDO AMM. AUTOV. A AUTOVETTURA PER . 4.335,00. HO NOTATO CHE IL SALDO DEL BENE STRUMENTALE SUL BILANCIO D'ESERCIZIO NON SI CHIUDE A ZERO, PERCHE' IL VECCHIO COMM. AVEVA SBAGLIATO A RILEVARE IL COSTO DELLA MACCHINA SUL REG. DEI BENI AMMORTIZ. .(CIOE' AVEVA SCRITTO . 5.220,00).ORA VI CHIEDO COSA POSSO FARE PER  RISOLVERE QUESTO PROBLEMA? GRAZIE IN ANTICIPO. 
AH. DIMENTICAVO L'AUTOVETTURA E' DEL 1997.NON HO FATTO EMETTERE FATTURA DI VENDITA. CIAO!!!!! :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Trattandosi di errore, deve essere sistemato come tutti gli errori, ossia contabilizzando la sopravvenienza passiva che storna iol residuo importo indicato nel conto accesso all'autovettura. 
Non capisco poi cosa intendi dire quando dici "Non ho fatto emettere la fattra di vendita": è una comunicazione che fai a noi  :Smile:  , oppure vuoi sapere se è stato corretto non emetterla ? Nel secondo caso, dovresti spiegare perchè, secondo te, non era obbligatorio emetterla. 
saluti   

> LA SOCIETA' ALFA S.N.C.,  HA DISMESSO AL 31/12/06 L'AUTOVETTURA. CONSEGUENTEMENTE ESSENDO IN CONTABILITA' ORDINARIA HO REGISTRATO LA SEGEUNTE SCRITTURA: FONDO AMM. AUTOV. A AUTOVETTURA PER . 4.335,00. HO NOTATO CHE IL SALDO DEL BENE STRUMENTALE SUL BILANCIO D'ESERCIZIO NON SI CHIUDE A ZERO, PERCHE' IL VECCHIO COMM. AVEVA SBAGLIATO A RILEVARE IL COSTO DELLA MACCHINA SUL REG. DEI BENI AMMORTIZ. .(CIOE' AVEVA SCRITTO . 5.220,00).ORA VI CHIEDO COSA POSSO FARE PER  RISOLVERE QUESTO PROBLEMA? GRAZIE IN ANTICIPO. 
> AH. DIMENTICAVO L'AUTOVETTURA E' DEL 1997.NON HO FATTO EMETTERE FATTURA DI VENDITA. CIAO!!!!!

----------


## francy

non ho fatto emettere fattura perchè è un bene del 1997. E' dismesso perchè vecchio. secondo voi non è corretto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Secondo me no.
Io faccio emettere la fattura anche per un valore simbolico, principalmente per evitare la presuznione di vendita che vige in ambito iva.
Dal punto di vista contabile, non c'è altro modo per "toglierlo" dai beni strumentali. 
sei ancora in tempo per emetterla, credo.   

> non ho fatto emettere fattura perchè è un bene del 1997. E' dismesso perchè vecchio. secondo voi non è corretto?

----------


## francy

hai ragione. Però per i beni strumentali che possiede dagli anni 80 e che il comm. ha sempre inserito nel valore dei beni strumentali, secondo te cosa devo fare??? :Confused:

----------


## francy

Ah. dimenticavo!!!! la scrittura da fare per l'errore é questa: sopr. passive a autovettura (descrizione: storno per errata registrazione)? nel bilancio di fine anno prima però di rilevare la suddetta scrittura: il costo nelle attività, mi esce con segno negativo .
Perchè risultava :
autovetture per Euro 4.355,84 fondo ammort. 5.200,08
Ciao e grazie!!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, allora la scrittura è 
fondo ammortamento        @         sopravvenienza attiva.
La descrizione va benequella che hai detto tu. 
La tassabilità o meno della sopravvenienza attiva dipende dalla circostanza se è stato dedotto il maggior ammortamento praticato (e che ha fatto venir fuori un fondo maggiore del costo storico). 
ciao   

> Ah. dimenticavo!!!! la scrittura da fare per l'errore é questa: sopr. passive a autovettura (descrizione: storno per errata registrazione)? nel bilancio di fine anno prima però di rilevare la suddetta scrittura: il costo nelle attività, mi esce con segno negativo .
> Perchè risultava :
> autovetture per Euro 4.355,84 fondo ammort. 5.200,08
> Ciao e grazie!!!!!

----------


## francy

LA SOPRAVVENIENZA E' INDEDUCIBILE VERO?GRAZIE IN ANTICIPO!!! :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ti ho già risposto, nel post precedente.   

> LA SOPRAVVENIENZA E' INDEDUCIBILE VERO?GRAZIE IN ANTICIPO!!!

----------


## francy

IL SALDO DELLA SOPRAVVENIENZA MI ESCE CON SEGNO -, PERCHE'HO StornaTO il residuo importo, indicato nel conto accesso all'autovettura CON LA SEGUENTE SCRITTURA:  SOPRAVV. PASS. INDED.  A AUTOVETTURA PER E.844,24 E POI HO FATTO UNO STORNO DI FONDO AMMORTAMENTO DI UN'ALTRO BENE A SOPRAVV. PASS. INDED. PER 826,03.(SALDO IN AVERE 18,21-)
 CHE DEVO FARE????

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non c'ho capito più niente ...
Non mi hai scritto che il fondo è superiore al costo storico ?  
E poi, la scrittura che ti fa andare in negativo la sopravv passiva è errata: se STORNI un fondo, non va fatto fondo a sopr pass, ma fondo a sopravv attiva. 
ciao   

> IL SALDO DELLA SOPRAVVENIENZA MI ESCE CON SEGNO -, PERCHE'HO StornaTO il residuo importo, indicato nel conto accesso all'autovettura CON LA SEGUENTE SCRITTURA:  SOPRAVV. PASS. INDED.  A AUTOVETTURA PER E.844,24 E POI HO FATTO UNO STORNO DI FONDO AMMORTAMENTO DI UN'ALTRO BENE A SOPRAVV. PASS. INDED. PER 826,03.(SALDO IN AVERE 18,21-)
>  CHE DEVO FARE????

----------


## francy

ciao Danilo, hai ragione di non aver capito niente. La situazione è questa, ho tre problemi: 
1) fondo ammortamento che si chiude con saldo E.5.200,00 autovetture 4.355,84, quindi quà devo aumentare il costo con la scrittura autovettura a sopr. pas. ?
2) fondo ammortamento che si chiude con attrez. 1.523,86 attrez. 1.563,00 quindi devo aumentare il fondo con la scrittura: fondo amm. a sopr. attiv.?
3) devo diminuire il costo dei beni inf. a 516,46 con la scrittura: sopr. pass. a beni inf.? 
E' giusto? 
Grazie in anticipo..... :Confused:  .

----------


## danilo sciuto

Allora:
1) fondo ammortamento che si chiude con saldo E.5.200,00 autovetture 4.355,84: devi fare *fondo amm.to a sopravv attiva*;
2) fondo ammortamento che si chiude con attrez. 1.523,86 attrez. 1.563,00 qui devi fare *ammortamento a fondo ammortamento*;
Il punto 3) non l'ho capito: perchè mai dovresti diminuire il costo dei beni inf. a 516,46 ? 
ciao   

> ciao Danilo, hai ragione di non aver capito niente. La situazione è questa, ho tre problemi: 
> 1) fondo ammortamento che si chiude con saldo E.5.200,00 autovetture 4.355,84, quindi quà devo aumentare il costo con la scrittura autovettura a sopr. pas. ?
> 2) fondo ammortamento che si chiude con attrez. 1.523,86 attrez. 1.563,00 quindi devo aumentare il fondo con la scrittura: fondo amm. a sopr. attiv.?
> 3) devo diminuire il costo dei beni inf. a 516,46 con la scrittura: sopr. pass. a beni inf.? 
> E' giusto? 
> Grazie in anticipo..... .

----------


## francy

perchè i beni inf. a 516,46 sono già stati ammortizzati nell'anno e il saldo del fondo deve corrispondere con il costo. :Confused:

----------

